# 56 bike path to be closed until Feb '11



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

Well this sucks -- the 56 bike path will be closed in the very near future in order to put in a recycled water pipeline to the Carmel Valley area. Here's the info -- http://www.sdcbc.org/news.htm. I saw a blurb else where that construction may not begin until early October but that may just push out the finish date.

Good News and Bad News regarding the SR56 Bike Path

Bad news first. The SR 56 Bike Path, from Carmel Valley Road to Carmel Country Road (though the residential development) will be closed due to a water line replacement starting as soon as September 13th and run as long as February 2011. I'm hoping it doesn't take that long, but that's the proposed construction schedule at the moment. 

Good news is that there will be a signed detour specifically for bicyclists (although it’s a seriously long way around that closure). The second piece of good news is that when the pipeline project is finished, the bike path will have new pavement and all the existing humps and ruts from the tree roots along there will be gone. 

Additional information about this project can be found online at www.sandiego.gov/water/recycled/ by selecting Carmel Valley RW pipeline under Recycled Water Projects.

It's going to be a long six months!

PS: The detour westbound is to take Carmel Valley Road north, Del Mar Heights Road west, Carmel Canyon south and Carmel Country south. Eastbound is the opposite.


----------

